# Let's See How Much Longer This Takes...



## WatercolorStain

I started this thing during the last month of school as a project for my art teacher and her husband. I tried to finish it by the end.. but I didn't.

I abandoned it for a while, then I tried to finish it by the end of that month.. but I didn't. 

Now I'm trying to finish it by the end of this week. I've done stupider things, trust me. I know you shouldn't put a time frame on art but sometimes it's necessary, especially on commissions. Anyways, I just thought posting this would help. It's additional motivation and a way to keep track, I guess. Plus I'd love to hear what others have to say. I'm open to advice/criticism. 












PS: I apologize if their eye sockets creep anyone out.. I originally left them blank to make sure they were even, and they stayed like that to mess with everyone around me. And I'm sorry for the clutter. I didn't want to spend the 30 seconds it would take to crop it.


Thanks for the look.


----------



## WatercolorStain

A quick close-up....

This picture (on my screen at least) better matches the painting's colors. Plus it shows more detail.. but still, my digital camera fails to do the painting complete justice. = /


----------



## DonH

Very interesting. Lots of detail. Effective back lighting. When its finished, you will be glad you took your time and got it the way you want it. My personal preference is to do the eyes early on, but whatever works for you is what counts. Its looking wonderful! Cant wait to see the finished work.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I love it! I am the queen of starting-projects-and-not-finishing-them so kudos to you for making an effort to finish one. I hope you'll continue to post your progress and am looking forward to the finish.


----------



## WatercolorStain

DonH -
Thanks! I'm not rushing myself as much as I'm forcing myself to work... it's one in the same, though. I usually either do the eyes first or very last.. usually because I'm afraid of messing up and becoming discouraged.


PencilMeIn -
Thank you too! I'm guilty of that too, but fortunately most of my projects don't leave the "elaborate idea" phase. I did something like this before on a different forum, and it's surprising how a little additional support can be motivating enough to push through. 












Finished the hands this morning. This one here is a cellphone picture.. it's closer to the actual colors. I'll be sure to keep you guys posted. It gives me something to keep me awake during my breaks.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, you have an amazing talent for detail!


----------



## DonH

Ditto to what PMI said. Ill add that your colors are wonderul!


----------



## chanda95

You have a rare and special talent. I wish I had an ounce of your gift. Its beautiful.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Thanks everyone!  It's a curse that I'm absolutely grateful for. There are times when I've got a deadline and it would be nice to just move on without having to make it look perfect, but I know I wouldn't be happy with anything else. 

And thanks, it took me a while to mix the colors just right. I just wish that it was easier to take a picture of it without losing any of it because of the way the camera is.











Here's the progress as of five minutes ago on the next rock... It's about half way done and shouldn't take much longer.


----------



## WatercolorStain

That rock's done, and actually, it did take a lot longer than I thought. I needed a sleep break though. Anyways, here's that. 











There's still a rock above it that needs done but I'm not quite sure what that one is supposed to look like yet so I'm moving over here:











Dreading this next part, since it's such a big section, but I'll get it done.


----------



## WatercolorStain

As expected, this is the most difficult part. Distractions have kept me away from it and now after a day or two off I'm struggling to refocus and a bit disheartened with this section again.











It's the furthest part out of the reference photo. There was way too much white space there, so I stretched the rock (that black smudge) over, and tried to add that orange cloth, like the one seen by the other child. I think I need more black. The hand/finger placement doesn't seem right yet either.

I'm sure with more detail it will work better, though.


----------



## DonH

Im taking notes, observing. I could use a lot more attention to details myself. Looks great!


----------



## WatercolorStain

Minor adjustments can mean the world sometimes.  I'm feeling better about it now. The lack of sleep (more than) sometimes makes me flighty. 

Still need the hand and to fix that rock next to it, but I'm thinking another 10-20 sleepless hours. 










What usually works for me, Don, is taking a teeny brush and high-lighting or darkening some things a bit, with either some white or a slightly different color. Lines and dots. I like your style though, but while you're experimenting it's worth a try. 

Thanks for the like, too! I didn't know you could do those. Looks like I still have a lot more exploring to do around here!


----------



## WatercolorStain

Okay, here we are now. Hour 30 of little-no sleep. 15 of those hours were spent painting. Don't know what happened to the rest. 










Just finished the hand. Did it without a reference, so if it looks kinda off in any way, feel free to give input.










Next up: That rock, in the upper left corner. Actually, there isn't much that I have to do with it so there was no point in adding a picture. So I won't. 

After that, I get to find my painting toothbrush and flick little black specs to the rocks. Wheee!


----------



## PencilMeIn

I'm just mesmerized by this painting. Can't wait to see how you bring the eyes to life!


----------



## WatercolorStain

Hehe, you know, I would have neglected to mention my progress when I'm actually _finished _with them! Yeah, I finished them 3 days ago, but I haven't been allowing myself on the laptop long enough to edit and upload anything because I've got summer school work to finish. Forgive me; I'm a teen and my priorities are backwards. 

This here is a close-up of Raffi, on the left...











And Timbukoo, on the right.










This is them together, on my camera phone and then cropped.


----------



## WatercolorStain

I also took a picture of it on my camera, but because the flash on it is so incredibly poor, I had to wait for a nice day and go outside to take the picture. 

Here it is, the clarity is good, but the colors aren't as well-captured.


----------



## Amber Thomas Creations

That is amazing! You are very talented


----------



## DonH

Much better with the eyes in! Wonderful!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow!!! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## WatercolorStain

Thanks!  I greatly appreciate it. And I must agree... it looks far less demented without the "zombie eyes."


----------



## Crooks93

wow you are amazing


----------



## DLeeG

Do NOT rush this. No commission is worth doing less than your best(which is top notch). You have great command of the brush.

I would suggest that you complete the eyes before the rest of what you have left. I admire your talent.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Thanks DLeeG! I greatly appreciate it. I've found that I can't really rush myself. I still don't spare any detail, but at least I'm sort of "forcing" myself to work. 
Which I've also found is hard to do. 

I almost did do the eyes early (because the white spaces were distracting even me) but I managed to use that as motivation to finish I guess. 

For those curious, my teacher and her husband (and everyone else) loved them. My commission was paid in-full with their happiness, an A+ in art class, and an old Rapidograph pen.


----------



## fhyde

Wow...that is some amazing detail....

If that was me, I honestly would have left the eyes unfinished. That was incredibly creepy. XD


----------



## WatercolorStain

fhyde said:


> Wow...that is some amazing detail....
> 
> If that was me, I honestly would have left the eyes unfinished. That was incredibly creepy. XD


Thanks fhyde! I used a size 2/0 brush to its end on this one alone. I'm looking at it now and it's pretty disheveled. Actually not sure why I still have it...

I would have probably left them blank if I didn't get paid to do it... I can be demented at times. 
But, I have noticed that more people liked them as zombies than children.


----------

